# DiamondBrite LifeShine or SilverSeal



## mrw2001 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not a valet or professional car detailer, but found this site and hope I might get some advice.

A colleague and I are getting new company cars next week. Normally every car has been a-glazed at the dealer to keep it looking nice. But following a couple of foul ups the car manager has sorted a deal with a local valet firm. We have the choice of; DiamondBrite, LifeShine, and SilverSeal. We are getting metallic black and metallic grey BMW 1 Series. We would really like to hear what people think of these products - not if to get one, as we have to get one, but which is the better product. Thanks for your valued comments. :detailer:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome to DW 

Out of the 3 i would choose Lifeshine 

Cant the valeter get you any Zaino???


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

mrw2001 said:


> I'm not a valet or professional car detailer, but found this site and hope I might get some advice.
> 
> A colleague and I are getting new company cars next week. Normally every car has been a-glazed at the dealer to keep it looking nice. But following a couple of foul ups the car manager has sorted a deal with a local valet firm. We have the choice of; DiamondBrite, LifeShine, and SilverSeal. We are getting metallic black and metallic grey BMW 1 Series. We would really like to hear what people think of these products - not if to get one, as we have to get one, but which is the better product. Thanks for your valued comments. :detailer:


As an Authorised DiamondBrite applicator i would recommend this option out of the 3. :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i would say that diamond bright and lifeshine are both pretty good and perform about the same


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> i would say that diamond bright and lifeshine are both pretty good and perform about the same


All 3 products are crap if applied incorrectly which most main dealers seem to do as they are always rushing jobs.

Get a pro detailer to apply which ever finish you select..............:thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Skip Silverseal.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

silverseal is actually pretty good! there all in the same boat and offer the same league of protection, 
as said, as long as they are applied correctly, you'll be fine!


----------



## mrw2001 (Aug 21, 2008)

DPN said:


> All 3 products are crap if applied incorrectly which most main dealers seem to do as they are always rushing jobs.
> 
> Get a pro detailer to apply which ever finish you select..............:thumb:


I'm lucky as a real detailer/valet will do the job, not a main dealer. Also as we are going to be the first of proabably 4 cars a month hopefully the guy will do a good job to get a good contract.

It seems that LifeShine and DiamondBrite are slightly favoured. I've always used AutoGlym in the past and been happy so that wins points, but reading through the forum it get knocked for being nothing more than EGP. Might come down to a throw of the coin!


----------



## mrw2001 (Aug 21, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> Welcome to DW
> 
> Out of the 3 i would choose Lifeshine
> 
> Cant the valeter get you any Zaino???


It appears not. I guess that's a bad thing. I think the guy that will do the job is more used to repairing scratches and dings than preparing cars for looks. I've seen this guy around the car park and to be honest he takes a lot of care when he does a job. I'm hopeful :car:


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I have had Lifeshine professionally applied and also bought kits off ebay and applied myself on 3 occasions to different cars.
It is much more durable than Autoglym EGP in my opinion but don't kid yourself into believing that your car is 'sorted' for a few years with any of these products. I would recommend a six monthly application of Autoglym Super Resin Polish and a coat or two of EGP to keep her looking good and protected.
My father in Law had Lifeshine applied to his car from new. A coat of EGP was applied on top of this within a couple of days. Water on the car was beading up to 12 months (13000 miles) suggesting it was still there.


----------



## mrw2001 (Aug 21, 2008)

needhampr said:


> ...but don't kid yourself into believing that your car is 'sorted' for a few years with any of these products.


I think you spot on here.

I guess I quite fortunate to have a choice and not to pay for it. Interestingly I asked the company car man why they were applying the sealant and the reply was something along the line of; it pays for itself when the car goes back to the leasing company, most drivers don't look after the car and the sealant does it's job and stops us getting a bill for paint repair through neglect. I thought this was interesting enough to comment as the sealant is applied for a pure financial reason.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Porta said:


> Skip Silverseal.


Out of curiosity why ?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

needhampr said:


> I have had Lifeshine professionally applied and also bought kits off ebay and applied myself on 3 occasions to different cars.
> It is much more durable than Autoglym EGP in my opinion but don't kid yourself into believing that your car is 'sorted' for a few years with any of these products. I would recommend a six monthly application of Autoglym Super Resin Polish and a coat or two of EGP to keep her looking good and protected.
> My father in Law had Lifeshine applied to his car from new. A coat of EGP was applied on top of this within a couple of days. Water on the car was beading up to 12 months (13000 miles) suggesting it was still there.


Wont the cleaners in SRP just remove the original product (LS/SilverSeal/Dimond).

C'est la vie, if its being paid for by the business. but if it were my business...... no way it amounts to throwing money down the drain.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Out of curiosity why ?


Never had a good luck with Silverseal.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Porta said:


> Never had a good luck with Silverseal.


Interesting. In what way?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> Wont the cleaners in SRP just remove the original product (LS/SilverSeal/Dimond).


This is true. Since Super Resin Polish can remove tiny amounts of paint then i simply fail to see how it can be applied over a sealant. Which then begs the question why do Autoglym supply Lifeshine customers with a car care kit containing Super Resin Polish. The other question is if the Lifeshine protects as well as the literature claims it does then what is the need for the Extra Gloss Protection thats also in the kit?

One way to settle this argument is to apply Lifeshine to an unlaquered red panel and a week or two later apply a coat of Super Resin Polish over the top using a white cloth. If the white cloth turns red (and it will!) then the sealant must of been removed. There is simply no way of getting around that argument.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I sent an email to AG just over 2 years ago posing this same question. I was assured that the Lifeshine would not be removed and that they recommended the SRP & EGP combo. I can't find the original email now although I'm sure I'd kept it for future reference. 
Have to say though, it doesn't make complete sense though in theory unless the idea of Lifeshine is to penetrate and seal the microscopic pores of the clearcoat? 
I'm not completely convinced!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Interesting. In what way?


Poor durability and etc. It won´t keep the surface clean, hard to wash and etc.

And one reason is that Autosmart in Sweden don´t know sh1t. They are giving lousy advices and are not always telling the truth, bad mouting other products and manufacturers.

How are you prepping before Silverseal?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

A friend has just bought Lifeshine off ebay. £15 buy now for the kit!
Can that be real?


----------



## mrw2001 (Aug 21, 2008)

Glossmax said:


> A friend has just bought Lifeshine off ebay. £15 buy now for the kit!
> Can that be real?


This got my attention. Besides my car going to have a sealant, my wife's car would benefit. But as I'd have to pay for it, is less attractive :doublesho

I see DiamondBrite and Supagard are also popular on ebay. Being a cynic, it can not be real.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Porta said:


> Poor durability and etc. It won´t keep the surface clean, hard to wash and etc.
> 
> And one reason is that Autosmart in Sweden don´t know sh1t. They are giving lousy advices and are not always telling the truth, bad mouting other products and manufacturers.
> 
> How are you prepping before Silverseal?


Dont know any of the swedish reps to be honest,ive seen them at open days but thats about it.

Before applying Silver Seal the paint must be prepped as per normal using machine etc. then 2 wipedowns with IPA to ensure there is no grease/residue left on. Apply SS over entire car and leave for about a hour. Remove product with cloth and wait one further hour before applying a second coat.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Glossmax said:


> A friend has just bought Lifeshine off ebay. £15 buy now for the kit!
> Can that be real?


...and Lifeshine is way more durable than EGP (in my opinion). You have to question what the benefits are in using EGP instead of Lifeshine as a regular sealent at these prices. Lifeshine does require a little more effort to remove than EGP but it's still relatively very easy to work with.

May who use EGP would apply a couple of coats - perhaps 1 coat of lifeshine topped with 1 coat of EGP would make for a very durable winter set up?


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi out of curiousity which valeting firm are going to be applying the sealent to your vehicles?


----------



## mrw2001 (Aug 21, 2008)

Deanvtec said:


> Hi out of curiousity which valeting firm are going to be applying the sealent to your vehicles?


I don't know if it's a firm or just a man on his own. Dean is his name and he drives a silver Kangoo van. I pretty much have no choice who I can use. I've seen him and spoken to him in the car park. He's not a 'detailer', more of a scratch repair and dent remover. He'll be there next week so I'll ask. Also going to get his take on the sealants, so I'll report back.


----------



## mrw2001 (Aug 21, 2008)

Update: Spoke, Dean. He's a DiamondBrite and LifeShine approved two man band (him and his brother-in-law). He deals mainly in lease vehicle repairs and 'end of lease fixing' (his words!!). His advise was simple and straight forward...

(paraphasing him!!) If you can be bothered to clean and put extra 'stuff' on the car, go for LifeShine. He felt the end result was a little better. He was a little critical of the product because he felt it needed the extra care and this was really not why people had sealants applied. If however you want a lower maintenance solution, he thought DiamondBrite was better, and just wash it was a special shampoo (that you get) when it looks dirty!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

needhampr said:


> ...and Lifeshine is way more durable than EGP (in my opinion). You have to question what the benefits are in using EGP instead of Lifeshine as a regular sealent at these prices. Lifeshine does require a little more effort to remove than EGP but it's still relatively very easy to work with.
> 
> May who use EGP would apply a couple of coats - perhaps 1 coat of lifeshine topped with 1 coat of EGP would make for a very durable winter set up?


plus a coat of high def wax or colly 476 would be awesome for the winter?!


----------

